
Inside Amazon: Wrestling Big Ideas in a Bruising Workplace - lladnar
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-amazon-wrestling-big-ideas-in-a-bruising-workplace.html?_r=1
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10065243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10065243)

